# Some Liver Feedback.



## MamaTank (Oct 1, 2012)

My cats get a bit "loose" on liver as well, but I find that if I give just a little every day from their weekly amount, it helps a lot. My dogs have no issue with it, but I tend to spread their liver over 4-5 days instead of feeding it all in 1-2 meals. I think liver is very important for a raw fed dog. Liver has a vast range of important nutrition – it has the most concentrated source of vitamin A as well as vitamins D, E, and K in substantial quantities. Liver is an excellent source of the minerals zinc, manganese, selenium and iron. It also contains all the B vitamins, particularly B1, B2, B3, B5, B12, biotin, folacin and is a good source of vitamin C. Liver provides a source of good quality protein and the essential fatty acids, both the omega-3 and omega-6 type. It, in and of itself, should make up about 5% of the dog's diet. I feed other "offal" parts as well, such as heart, kidneys, brains, lung... 
You could also try giving a little pumpkin along with the liver to promote firmer stools on the days you feed it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

From Dogaware.com
"Liver is one of the most nutrient-dense foods you can feed, providing not only vitamin A, but also all the B vitamins, choline and inositol, vitamins D, E and K, and the minerals iron, zinc, copper, manganese, selenium and potassium, as well as essential fatty acids and high-quality protein. ... Around five percent of the total diet should be liver, if possible."

I've found feeding it as baked treats helps to ensure they get enough, but never so much at once that it causes problems.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Thanks all. I suppose 5% is quite a small amount, when considered carefully. I had a figure of 10% in my head for some reason.

I have just skinned and cut up a duck for the first time. Both cats and dogs seem to love it, and it was a lesson in anatomy for me - such a thick skin!

I _think_ I am doing ok, but you know how paranoid raw makes you sometimes. Currently rotating rabbit, duck, chicken and bits of pork rib, and will add small amounts of liver as I go.

Noted the baked liver mentioned. Need to get that happening. I saw a recipe/method somewhere recently. Seems to be about boiling and then baking, right? 

The things we do for love!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I turn it into biscotti - first make a cake like mixture with pureed liver, egg and either flour or cooked rice, and bake it in a loaf tin. Then slice/dice the "cake" and bake a second time in a very low oven until dry and hard. That way it keep for ages, and is clean enough to pop in your pocket for training treats.

Boiling/baking should work too, but the treats will be a bit richer.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> I turn it into biscotti - first make a cake like mixture with pureed liver, egg and either flour or cooked rice, and bake it in a loaf tin. Then slice/dice the "cake" and bake a second time in a very low oven until dry and hard. That way it keep for ages, and is clean enough to pop in your pocket for training treats.
> 
> Boiling/baking should work too, but the treats will be a bit richer.


*fjm*: A PF member who I've become friends with made a batch of your "liver biscotti" for Chagall over the summer. He _loved, loved, loved_ it! (So much so I swear he threatened to go live with her if I didn't get baking!!) I have since used it as very special training treat, and also dispense it just out of love at times. Though I've learned many, many valuable things from you, that particular recipe is what's endeared you to Chagall.


----------

